
Jim Weirich's final GitHub commit - dakull
https://github.com/jimweirich/wyriki/commit/d28fac7f18aeacb00d8ad3460a0a5a901617c2d4
======
Argorak
If you scroll all the way down, there is a special footer just before the
comment box.

~~~
freshyill
There's a nice header now too.

~~~
agumonkey
well I'd never thought I'd tear up browsing a github page ...

~~~
fletchowns
Incredibly moving to see such an outpouring of support, condolences, and
remembrances on a commit page like this. Wow.

~~~
agumonkey
This and the banner github put. I'm usually a little bit thrown off by
internet dealing with human emotions, like facebook profiles for passed ones,
but this feels like a simple and genuine unprepared reaction from everyone.

------
gedrap
The Internet has changed the way we think, feel about the people who passed
away.

We leave so many footprints online about our existence which we don't think
about much. But they have a special meaning for people who care and think
about us.

It just reminds and gives some sort of illusion that maybe we are still here,
maybe just taking a walk, we will come back home for dinner like every other
day.

~~~
nolok
Sorry but I disagree. It may have changed the number of people who feel that
way toward a given death (more people are affected by his death than without
the internet), but the way each individual affected feel about it hasn't
really changed.

------
kintamanimatt
Oh shit, he just accepted a patch of mine into Rake a few days ago too!

Damn, that sucks.

What was his cause of death?

~~~
milesf
He had a heart attack at work yesterday. Jim was only 57 years old.

~~~
deadfall
Heart attacks are so common. Another reason developers should watch and track
their health (not saying Jim wasn't healthy). All the pizza and sugary
caffeine drinks I've consumed just to keep coding probably wasn't smart.

~~~
exelius
He likely wasn't healthy; you just have to look at a picture of him to see
that he was at least 50 lbs overweight (if not more). That much extra weight
will increase your risk of heart attack significantly.

~~~
jhh
he's also dead. That's a good indication too.

------
samspot
Motivation for us all to write good commit messages.

~~~
wuster
Also to do our best to keep up with our health, so we may live long enough to
enjoy life outside of work. It's not all about the money or legacy.

~~~
caf
...and learn the warning signs for a heart attack:
[http://www.heartattackfacts.org.au/warning-
signs/](http://www.heartattackfacts.org.au/warning-signs/)

~~~
mephi5t0
Warning sign of a heart attack is a 300 pound belly.

~~~
brianwawok
Flamebait but a good lesson

------
Shank
I hope someone will continue his work in that repo, it's really sad to see
that he was the only contributor and now that he's gone, it'll likely go
abandoned.

We're entering the era where the passing of legends happens in real time and
is immediately visible. It's crushing to see something like this.

~~~
seanhandley
There's always forks.

------
msoad
Very sad news. RIP.

He died at 57. My retirement plan starts at 65 and and I'm in the same
physical shape he was. Why should I continue putting money in my 401k if
chances are I'll never use it?

~~~
mephi5t0
You can continue to put money there and try to change something about the
physical shape? I think accent should be not on "oh crap I won't even use that
money" but rather "hey, I WILL use that money". Fitbit and walking is a good
start. I am a fat ass too.

~~~
mikearagua
This is wishful thinking. You could also get hit by a truck (or a scooter),
live in the present. My wife recently got cancer she's in great physical
condition. And you'll say "on average" blah blah blah and I'll say only the
present is guaranteed.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
It is better for your happiness to have hope about the future than to just
give up. Unless you've been diagnosed with a terminal illness, you should
prepare (plan and help enable) for a long life, because the alternative is
just too depressing.

------
obiefernandez
Poignant to see such a large outpouring of love from the community. Can't help
but be inspired...

------
cordite
In case anyone wants to see one of his personal sites
[http://onestepback.org/](http://onestepback.org/)

------
eam
DHH:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7270098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7270098)

------
JimmaDaRustla
:(

Feel bad for suggesting there was dog shit on the path of enlightenment! But
he fixed the ruby koans package, so we continue to learn!

------
pablox_cl
Does anybody know what happened to him?

~~~
cmircea
Heart attack.

:(

------
mukundmr
He was a true geek till the end.

